# Bronx to Mount Kisco



## bike4tennis1 (Jan 1, 1970)

does anybody know how to ride from the bronx to mt.kisco NY or reverse, shortest route thanks. no train jokes. how many miles is it if you know?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Try emailing these guys.
http://www.westchestercycleclub.org/


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

try pedaling.com

best bet: ride up RTE 1 to Mamaroneck Ave. take that into White Plains. Right after you pass Stepinac High School and Burke Rehab but before the split with Bloomingdle Road hang a right onto Bryant Ave (?) and take that to Westchester Ave (runs paralell to 287). Follow signs to Anderson Hill Road. take AHR all the way to the end and make a left heading north into Ct. Taket that road (king Street?) until first right. that will eventually intersect with Rte 22 around Bedford. alternative is to simply ride up one side of Rte 22 and down the other. not as details as it should be but gives you the gist. hope that helps.
should be about 50 miles give or take.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*South/North County Trailways*

http://www.westchestergov.com/Parks/Trailways.htm

You can take the South County Trailway from Yonkers and continue on the North County Trailway to Millwood and cut across from there. This offers a traffic free ride on a good MUT.


----------

